# Баян фирмы Zonta



## maxxlife (8 Мар 2011)

Стоит ли брать баян Zonta ZB-14.Стоимость его 2700 евро.
http://www.zonta.by/ru/catalog_zb_ru.htm
Или посмотреть тульские баяны.Например: БН-16.Только почему он такой дорогой?
Прошу ответить т.к. это будет первый хороший баян.


----------



## SibBayan (8 Мар 2011)

Zonta брать не стоит точно, хотя бы потому, что у него в правой голоса в октаву и ещё куча причин, а то первый "хороший" баян может отбить всю охоту музицировать. Туляка можно взять дешевле. А за цену, которую заявляет Тула можно купить подержанный Юпитер. Посмотрите свои "личные сообщения"


----------



## НГП (8 Мар 2011)

У них ещё аккордеоны Кравцова есть - с очень затейливой клавиатурой, напоминает чем-то гармонь "Беларусь" с клавишами.
Интересно, кто-нибудь играл на этой диковинке?


----------



## maxxlife (8 Мар 2011)

НГП пишите по теме


----------



## Jupiter (8 Мар 2011)

maxxlife писал:


> Стоит ли брать баян Zonta ZB-14.Стоимость его 2700 евро


Лучше ещё поищите...


----------



## НГП (9 Мар 2011)

maxxlife писал:


> НГП пишите по теме


Хорошо, я открою отдельную тему по аккордеонам Кравцова.

http://www.goldaccordion.com/forum/topic_1441

:hi:


----------



## maxxlife (9 Мар 2011)

Чем плох этот баян?
Сегодня смотрел его-вроде бы ничего.


----------



## SibBayan.ru (9 Мар 2011)

Всё познаётся в сравнении. Если Вы будете брать первый хороший автомобиль, какой-нибудь Рено-логан тоже может показаться ничего. 
Вы же спрашивали: стоит брать такой баян? Вам ответили: не стоит! Если я буду брать, например, навороченный фотоаппарат, а специалист мне скажет, что не стоит брать эту модель, мне всё-равно чем он плох--я просто не буду его брать. Зачем Вам вся эта бесполезная информация?


----------



## maxxlife (9 Мар 2011)

Мне важно мнение того, кто работал с этим баяном.
Или все судят по марке.Если Zonta незнакомая, то её не надо брать.
Так получается?
Можно написать модель Zonta на которой Вы играли.
И все-таки какие недостатки?
Конкретнее.


----------



## SibBayan (10 Мар 2011)

maxxlife писал:


> Мне важно мнение того, кто работал с этим баяном.


Мы их не просто "работали" как Вы понимаете.
Несколько ZB10 и штук несколько не помню уже каких. Плохие голоса, ненадёжная механика. В Вашей предлагаемой модели к тому же нет нормального двухголосия (два голоса в октаву)--тембр ущербный будет. А учитывая как они плохо держат строй--в октаве сильнее полезут все огрехи.


----------



## maxxlife (10 Мар 2011)

Я живу в Беларуси
Боязно отдавать деньги куда-то в Тулу или купить Юпитер из России.
А так и гарантия 2 года и если что, подъехали, починили бесплатно.
Хотя может баяны Тула в Минске тоже чинят?


----------



## maxxlife (10 Мар 2011)

http://www.harmonica-tula.ru/index.php?category=catalog&subcat=b&action=list&id=
27
Этот еще вроде бы ничего.


----------



## SibBayan (10 Мар 2011)

Да что ж Вас так тянет на ущербные баяны? Это та же "Тула 302" в другом корпусе. Если хотите хороший инструмент--возьмите цельнопланочный. За цену этой Тулы302 (сейчас это у них БН-12) можно купить столько всего хорошего, мы Вам уже писали в личные сообщения. На худой конец возьмите итальянца. Но не нового, в новом четырёхголосном за эту цену стоят голоса не очень, а с меньшим количеством голосов (2-3) там их тем более не будет (если только под заказ). Ну и бас будет, конечно, аккордеонный-что в новом что в старом--всё равно хуже цельной планки. А то что ставят в Европе цельную за эту цену--лучше бы свои куски ставили, чем...


----------



## SibBayan (10 Мар 2011)

zet10 писал:


> За 3500 т.евро,можно взять очень приличного Итальянца 2011


Какие бы не были "свои" отношения с итальянцами, чудес на свете не бывает. За эту цену можно взять итальянца с очень средними голосами и проблемами (в недалёком будущем) с механикой (не будем говорить какая это механика). У нас тоже есть "свои" люди на фабриках Италии для приобретения инструментов и знаем какие материалы последние годы используют итальянцы при производстве своих серийных аккордеонов. Не нужно вводить людей в заблуждение.


----------



## maxxlife (10 Мар 2011)

Так, я понял, говорите модели баянов.Такой небольшой списочек.Я все взвешу.И определюсь с выбором.
Желательно ссылки на официальные сайты.
Можно Тулу, можно итальяшек.
Но 3500 евро.


----------



## maxxlife (10 Мар 2011)

А где их можно посмотреть?Сайты, фото.


----------



## maxxlife (10 Мар 2011)

Написал в личке


----------



## sim (11 Мар 2011)

О, как барыги засуетились. Щаз вдуют. Либо новосибирцы свою б/ушку, либо Жмодик свой китайский Фантини. Человек хочет купить хороший баян--зачем ему кнопочный аккордеон? Да ещё с розливом. Фантини такой же итальянец как тульский аккордеон российский. Если деньги позволяют, купите в Туле цельнопланочный баян, а лучше в Москве у мастеров нормальную б/ушку--по звуку получше нового будет. (в Новосибирске нормально делают, но Вам далекова-то будет) Если попадётся кировский цельнопланочный-- посмотрите обязательно. Они часто ярче туляков.


----------



## SibBayan (11 Мар 2011)

К сожалению, в Кастельфидардо сейчас очень много используют комплектующих и материалов китайского производства. И стоят они во всех инструментах, в дорогих тоже. А уж как их использовать--это уже дело фабрик (Виньони и Фантини в том числе). Итальянские фабрики, производящие комплектующие (каринидена, например) для язычковых инструментов так же закупаются в Китае. Жаль, что сейчас стало очень трудно купить нормальный итальянский целлулоид (почти невозможно), с китайским работать сложнее и по качеству он хуже (бывает целые листы в брак идут). В любом случае все эти итальянские фабрики--по сути сборочные цеха, своего производства практически нет. Конечно никто не афиширует материалы, которые они используют. У нас, например, очень распространены Бугари, в одной поставке, в инструментах по одной и той же цене можно обнаружить совершенно разные материалы. Хотя здесь поставщик мутит, в Италии ниже качество--дешевле инструмент. В Китае так же, они освоили производство многих музыкальных инструментов очень высокого качества, просто наши "бизнесмены" везут что повыгоднее и подешевле, но с язычковыми у них проблемы--хороших пока никто, кажется, не встречал.
sim писал:


> как тульский аккордеон российский.


 Эти тупо из Китая получают аккордеоны уже с надписью Тула. (копия Pearl River, скорее всего они) Говорят они их доводят. Интересно до чего?


----------



## maxxlife (11 Мар 2011)

Понятно.Надо купить хоть что-нибудь.)
Потом поиграю и пойму, что мне нужно.
Во вторник придет в Минск большая партия баянов Тула ученических,там и посмотрим.


----------



## Старков (11 Мар 2011)

Тула с этого года в очередной раз повысила цены на свою продукцию,на 10% не меньше. Я сравниваю "Тульскую гармонь" c ценами на рынке недвижимости (образно): дорожать уже некуда,а цены все накручивают,так и с баянами тульскими,уже некуда поднимать то господа,ан нет,надо поднять.Лучше бы качества добавили в свои инструменты!


----------



## Старков (11 Мар 2011)

.Согласен с Юрием,на б/у все время играть не будешь.Стремиться надо к новому инструменту.А к какому,это у кого какие потребности и возможности.


----------



## SibBayan (12 Мар 2011)

Zet10, Вы передёргиваете. 
Мы не писали, что итальянские инструменты плохие, только то, что за цену озвученную желающим приобрести баян--нормального итальянца не взять. И я согласен, что человеку желающему купить баян ни к чему кнопочный аккордеон. Это первое. 
Второе. Серийный цельнопланочный баян 80-х годов по надёжности аккорда будет лучше нового. Если мы делаем такие инструменты, то устанавливаем новые материалы (пока у нас ещё остались нормальные запасы), механики, мех и этот инструмент прослужит ещё очень долго. Но, мы не призывали играть на б/у! Только то,что за цену, озвученную maxxlife ни к чему брать на фабрике БН-16, тем долее что они действительно подняли цены. 
Третье, мы не писали, что всё китайское плохое, но что мы не слышали о нормальных язычковых-да. Внимательнее читайте комменты!!


----------



## maxxlife (3 Апр 2011)

Скорее всего буду брать баян Weltmeister 87/120/IV/11/5.
А про баян Zonta мне сказали, что он не стоит своих денег и быстро накроется и посоветовали Weltmeister.


----------



## maxxlife (3 Апр 2011)

У этого баяна weltmeister есть цельнопланочный аккорд?

Баян Weltmeister 70/96/III/5/3 и Баян Weltmeister 87/120/IV/11/5
Какой будет лучше?


----------



## SibBayan (3 Апр 2011)

maxxlife писал:


> Zonta мне сказали, что он не стоит своих денег и быстро накроется


Вам об этом сразу сказали.
maxxlife писал:


> weltmeister есть цельнопланочный аккорд?


Нуу здесь Вам, наверно, потребуется пол-года раздумий. Но я Вам сразу говорю--не бывает


----------



## maxxlife (3 Апр 2011)

Так значить это хороший баян, как по звучанию так и по механике?


----------



## SibBayan (3 Апр 2011)

:biggrin: 
Для чего хороший? И для кого?


----------



## maxxlife (3 Апр 2011)

Играть русский рок.
Федора Чистякова, Ноль-в этом стиле.


----------



## maxxlife (3 Апр 2011)

weltmeister
Кстати, у него механика бесшумная?На нем удобно играть?


----------



## SashHen (12 Апр 2011)

*maxxlife*, нет.


----------



## maxxlife (12 Апр 2011)

что и правда не бесшумная механика?Я аккордеоны смотрел weltmeister-бесшумная.


----------



## SibBayan.ru (13 Апр 2011)

maxxlife писал:


> что и правда не бесшумная механика?Я аккордеоны смотрел weltmeister-бесшумная.


Слышим звон...?
Бесшумная механика правой подразумевает бесшумные сцепки основных рядов с дополнительными. На старых Юпитерах сцепка между рычагами латунная, со временем отверстия разрабатываются и появляется бряканье. На новых текстолитовая сцепка с вклёпанными латунными усиками, по сути то же самое (латунь-дюраль), но эта сцепка подпружинена и находится в небольшом напряжении, даже подразбитые отверстия шуметь не будут. У тульских инструментов сцепка пластиковая, стука нет. У Вельтмайстера тоже пластик. Только у них бывает механика пластиковая, а сцепка латунная (не помню на каких моделях как). И при чём здесь аккордеон? Где там дополнительные ряды?
что касается левой. Бесшумная механика подразумевает либо откатное ложе, либо откидная механика--но это касается только хороших готово-выборных инструментов. В обычных серийных г-в при игре на выборке идёт лишний стук от соприкосновения рычагов со стойками аккордов, которые не задействованы в данный момент и наоборот (металл об металл). Некоторые производители надевают на стойки либо усик толкателя пластиковый кембрик (Зонта в том числе), но со временем это может стать очень большим недостатком (начинает западать). При обычном готовом аккорде нужна просто хорошая регулировка механики, никакая бесшумка там не нужна.
Так про какую бесшумку речь?


----------



## MAN (13 Апр 2011)

vit74 писал:


> Так про какую бесшумку речь?


Мне кажется, что неспециалисты, ведя разговор о бесшумной механике, подразумевают просто-напросто её бесшумность как таковую, не вдаваясь в конкретные способы её достижения (конструктивные особенности или там качество сборки-регулировки). Если ничего в механиках не стукает, не брякает и не клацает, то они и есть бесшумные. Согласитесь, это вполне логично. Какая разница музыканту из чего и как там сделаны сцепки, откатное там ложе, откидная механика или просто кембрики на усиках+тщательная регулировка? Был бы результат!
Но знание матчасти безусловно очень полезно. Спасибо за просвещение!


----------



## maxxlife (13 Апр 2011)

http://www.akkordeon-weltmeister.de/баян-weltmeister-7096iii53-p-49.html
Какой из них выбрать?
http://www.akkordeon-weltmeister.de/баян-weltmeister-87120iv115-p-50.html
Что скажете по поводу этих баянов?


----------



## Jupiter (14 Апр 2011)

zet10 писал:


> Купите себе обычный тульский баян за 200 баксов


Был на выставке в Германии - была там Тула. Обычных баянов за 200 баксов нет...Цены от 10 тысяч евро... до 15000. Это Тульский "Русич"(по моему,в одном экземпляре)...Для любителей ни одна фирма,включая Weltmeister, ничего не показала...Дорогие,среднего качества инструменты: блеска много,звука нет... Жалко...


----------



## maxxlife (15 Апр 2011)

Буду скоро в Питере.Не подскажите, где там можно посмотреть баяны Weltmeister, желательно не далеко от Невского проспекта.


----------



## nastrojshik (24 Май 2011)

Как профессионал -настройщик-зонтик полный отстой,если даже вначале понравился дальше будет сюрпризик.УДАЧИ.Если есть нормальные деньги-есть высокого качества инструмент...


----------



## maxxlife (25 Май 2011)

Уже купил вельтмайстер.На след. неделе привезут.


----------



## levsha34 (30 Дек 2011)

да ладно. Кравцов играет на зонте т.к. только они его систему клавиатуры делают. А все белорусы играют на зонтах т. к. БАТЬКА не велит покупать инструменты других производителей, и взамен всех благ от БАТЬКИ можно потерпеть среднее качество... Зонты не просто видел, а ремонтировал...- наклёпка ужас, зазоры кажись на Рубинах и то меньше. Устанешь играть


----------



## Alexei (30 Дек 2011)

Кстати, если верить сайту, то
Цитата:


> Вот что говорит о баяне "Зонта" заведующий кафедрой баяна и аккордеона Белорусской академии музыки профессор Севрюков Н., который более 30-ти лет играл на московском "Юпитере", а сейчас выступает на баяне произведенном на нашем предприятии:
> "…по конструкции акустики баян "Зонта" идентичен широко известному и хорошо себя зарекомендовавшему баяну "Юпитер". Принципиально новые конструкторские решения при разработке систем левой и правой механик позволили изготовить инструмент с высокими техническими характеристиками. Внешний вид инструментов, который органично соединяет в себе традиционные формы с самыми последними направлениями в дизайне, отвечает самым изысканным запросам. Применение цельнопланочного аккорда, изготовленного лучшими мастерами Беларуси, позволяет баянам "Зонта" по акустическим характеристикам и динамическому диапазону находиться на уровне лучших мировых образцов. Если провести анализ рынка баянов, то в соотношении "цена-качество", сегодня баяны "Зонта" находятся вне конкуренции…"



Неужели всё неправда?


----------



## Новиков Игорь (30 Дек 2011)

Если человек всю жизнь ездил на Мерседесе ,а потом вдруг пересел на Жигули и говорит,что это самое оно. Клиника Кащенко отдыхает.


----------



## bayanistka (30 Дек 2011)

Баяны Молодеченской фабрики-это самый настоящий хлам! Поверьте, что лучше играть на 30-летнем Юпитере (после соответствующего ремонта), нежели на новой "Зонте".


----------



## Дмитрий Песков (12 Янв 2012)

просматривал Ваш форум и хочу несколько защитить белорусскую фирму от нападок. А аргумент такой - цена, в Белоруси цена баяна Zonta ZB-14 на наши деньги 110000руб. За такие деньги можно закрыть глаза кое-какие недостатки. В любом случае, это лучше, надёжней и дешевле чем Тула.


----------

